# Replacment tire types



## hunter35 (Jun 28, 2006)

Can any one out there suggest a replactment for the stock tires? I'm looking at Goodyear Eagle GS D3's. They are a little pricey, but are they really worth it?:seeya: :cheers :willy:


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

IMHO yes, Head out to www.tirerack.com and have a look. LOTS of tire reviews


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

if you cant afford them, like me, get some toyo proxes t1-r


----------

